# Horn peeling



## The Goat Mage (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't know if it's normal, but my 7-8 month old boer buck's horn is peeling! If it's not normal, is there anything I can do?




  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks like normal horn growth to me. Young goats grow so fast that their horns peel. It's just like nail growth in humans.


----------



## MrsBrooke (Oct 1, 2015)

Great to know. I had a similar question myself.

Thank you!

MrsB


----------

